# Cambiar saludo inicial en MP3 player



## el_manager (Mar 20, 2006)

estimados:
les queria pedir ayuda acerca de una información, quiero cambiar el saludo inicial en un MP3 player es un sigmatel 128 MB, es como la que  aparece en la foto. cuando la enciendo aparece "WELCOME" pero necesito cambiar ese saludo, saben si existe algun software que haga dicha funcion?
Gracias


----------



## MultiLAN (Mar 29, 2006)

Que tal ? Acá te dejo una pagina donde te explica paso a paso como hacer todo y muchsisismas cosas mas, espero que te sirva... Saludos !

http://www.s1mp3.org/es/index.php

Una pagina excelente para toquetear a fondo los MP3 Players... Distintos firmwares q te permiten cambiar el logo de encendido, hacer que el equipo reconozca las pilas recargables ya que tienen 1,2 V en vez de 1,5 entonces "piensa" como que la pila esta gastada cuando en realidad no es asi... Distintos tips y guias como por ejemplo para aislarlo "electricamente" para resolver problemas de estatica y que se te borren datos de la EPROM (flash) q tiene adentro, etc..etc...

Guias paso a paso que te explican como abrirlo:

















Y mucho mas...


----------

